# FDA Cracks Down on Nutra Pharma



## Arnold (May 1, 2019)

*FDA Cracks Down on Nutra Pharma*

*FDA issues warning letter to Nutra Pharma Corp. for illegal marketing*

(RxWiki News) The US Food and Drug Administration (FDA) has issued a warning letter to a company that was illegally marketing unapproved products.

According to the FDA, Nutra Pharma Corp. was illegally marketing products that were labeled as "homeopathic" by making claims that the products could treat conditions like addiction and pain tied to diabetes, cancer, fibromyalgia and shingles, among other conditions.

Help Lower Your Chance Of Another Heart Attack Or Dying From One. Learn More. 
The products in question have not been proven to treat these kinds of conditions, the FDA noted, and they could be unsafe for some consumers.

"Health fraud scams like these are inexcusable," said FDA Commissioner Dr. Scott Gottlieb in an FDA press release. "These patients deserve proven treatments ? not false promises that can deter them from seeking otherwise effective care, and that can also contain ingredients or contaminations that can threaten their health. We have great concern for the millions of Americans who live with chronic pain or cancer, and for whom traditional treatment options have been exhausted, as well as those battling opioid addiction."

Nutra Pharma has made false or misleading claims in its marketing of several products, according to the FDA. Some of these products included Nyloxin, cobra venom and Cobrotoxin.

If Nutra Pharma fails to correct the violations the FDA identified, it could face legal action. The FDA has asked the company to respond to this warning letter within 15 working days.

The FDA said it will continue efforts like these to protect the public from false health claims.

Always speak with your health care provider before taking any new medication, including herbal supplements, homeopathic treatments and over-the-counter drugs. These products are not safe for everyone, and some are marketed with false or misleading claims that can lead to harm.


----------

